
Unexpected Honey Study Shows Woes of Nutrition Research - OrwellianChild
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/27/upshot/surprising-honey-study-shows-woes-of-nutrition-research.html
======
DougN7
So much this! I wish I could remember the site where a medical researcher is
going back and trying to reproduce past studies and finding something like
50%! can't be reproduced. A very close friend was telling me about an
archaelogic dig he was on with a famous researcher that destroyed evidence
that disagreed with his theories. Frustrating. At least our planes aren't
falling out the skies so kudos to the physicists!

~~~
iak8god
The Economics of Reproducibility in Preclinical Research

> ... An analysis of past studies indicates that the cumulative (total)
> prevalence of irreproducible preclinical research exceeds 50% ...

[http://dx.doi.org/10.1371/journal.pbio.1002165](http://dx.doi.org/10.1371/journal.pbio.1002165)

